# Hello i need help



## Shadosponnie (Aug 5, 2009)

Heya i joined the forums because of this i was trying to write my first fantasy story but i have hit a block.its about a human sized tyrannosaurus named t-Rex  and an ALIEN (LOOKS LIKE A GARDEVOIR) NAMED Alice. Well the story is going to be in three parts and im still stuck on the ending of the first part.the story is about how they meets in the only pace isthe entire U.s that will let them go to college, and they are slowly falling in love i have gotten pretty far but im stuck at a part where the rest of alice race is coming to earth i cant figure out how i will have this play out if anyone need me to i can pot what i have writen so far.please help if you can give me ideas


----------



## panzergulo (Aug 5, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=46619

If you really want to write a story, I would suggest you take look of that thread and search help yourself. It's a collection of links to other threads and there are many topics listed. Maybe you'll find just the thing you need through that thread.

Otherwise... well, it's your story, I can't tell it for you. Maybe the block is a sign the story doesn't want to be told. Reverse to a point where you feel you can continue again and start anew. Maybe the story will turn out better that way. Just waiting for awhile might help also. Don't even think about the story for awhile. That might help too.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay. First thing, aliens and dinosaurs going to high school is NOT fantasy.


----------



## Shadosponnie (Aug 6, 2009)

ok


----------



## Shadosponnie (Aug 6, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Okay. First thing, aliens and dinosaurs going to high school is NOT fantasy.


  what is it then please :?

or mayby i should just write a normal story.........


----------



## Shadosponnie (Aug 6, 2009)

maybee i can convert the story into something more normal......


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Aug 6, 2009)

It's not high fantasy, certainly.  It's probably not hard science fiction either.  It's in that fuzzy gray area.  Like lightsabers, but less awesome.

If you can convert it into something more normal then the dinosaur and the alien are not integral enough to your plot and you should rethink one (the plot) or the other (the characters).


----------



## Shadosponnie (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Shadosponnie (Aug 6, 2009)

:'(


----------

